# My second year garden in a video.



## Stevegardens85 (May 31, 2012)

Have
Planted what worked in my area and not so much of what was difficult last year. I left out cilantro and replaced it with more tomatoes. 
I am still learning but also wish to share what I have learned so far. 
Please be gentle as this is still pretty new to me.


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

Stevegardens85 said:


> Have
> Planted what worked in my area and not so much of what was difficult last year. I left out cilantro and replaced it with more tomatoes.
> I am still learning but also wish to share what I have learned so far.
> Please be gentle as this is still pretty new to me.


nice garden Steve.......I liked your lettuce, I just can't seem to grow it!


----------



## siletz (Aug 23, 2011)

Nothing beats a fresh homegrown tomato! Enjoy!


----------



## Stevegardens85 (May 31, 2012)

Yeah my tomatoes are the best I've ever tasted. 
The lettuce I harvested today and it's pretty good.


----------



## Stevegardens85 (May 31, 2012)

Starting to get green cherry tomatoes on the plants now. Cannot wait till I can get some red ones.


----------



## Stevegardens85 (May 31, 2012)

Hey everyone my garden is starting to show some real life. The tomatoes are starting to get red and I have a lot of them on the plants. Yellow squash are starting and my green onions are growing nicely. I have a second video up and I also want input on my staking method.


----------



## Stevegardens85 (May 31, 2012)

Got my first cherry tomatoes today. They're amazing.


----------

